# willkür



## dauntless (10. November 2010)

ist es eigentlich normal(im sinne das es jeder so hin nimmt) das die forenpolizei einfach so in eine bestehende disskusion eingreift??
ist es schon soweit mit der "zensur" das man nichtmals verschiedenne ansichten kund tun und disskutieren kann?
oder ist es einfach nur willkür von den forum freaks das die einfach was nach lust und laune schliessen??


----------



## Hadez6666 (10. November 2010)

Wenn es dein eigenes Forum is kannst du deine Regeln aufstellen und machen was du willst in den Foren von anderen musst du dich halt nach deren Regeln richten. Und die dürfen generell schließen wie sie wollen, selbst wenn der sinnvollste thread is den es gibt.


----------



## Kremlin (10. November 2010)

ja, das ist völlig normal.


----------



## IkilledKenny (10. November 2010)

dauntless schrieb:


> ist es eigentlich normal(im sinne das es jeder so hin nimmt) das die forenpolizei einfach so in eine bestehende disskusion eingreift??
> ist es schon soweit mit der "zensur" das man nichtmals verschiedenne ansichten kund tun und disskutieren kann?
> oder ist es einfach nur willkür von den forum freaks das die einfach was nach lust und laune schliessen??



Ja genau! Die Mods hier handeln nur nach eigenem Ermessen, sie halten sich an keinerlei bestehnden Regeln, und wenn ihnen dein Nick nicht gefällt dann löschen sie einfach deine Posts. Sowieso ist das Buffed Forum mit einem totalitärem Staat gleichzusetzten, bei dem zensiert wird wie man lust hat


----------



## Reflox (10. November 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Ja genau! Die Mods hier handeln nur nach eigenem Ermessen, sie halten sich an keinerlei bestehnden Regeln, und wenn ihnen dein Nick nicht gefällt dann löschen sie einfach deine Posts. Sowieso ist das Buffed Forum mit einem totalitärem Staat gleichzusetzten, bei dem zensiert wird wie man lust hat



Genau das wollte ich ich sagen. 

Da dieser Thread eh bald geschlossen wird...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2WNrx2jq184

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dauntless (10. November 2010)

es scheint doch sehr armselig zu sein.... das soetwas möglich ist


----------



## Firun (10. November 2010)

dauntless schrieb:


> ist es eigentlich normal(im sinne das es jeder so hin nimmt) das die forenpolizei einfach so in eine bestehende disskusion eingreift??
> ist es schon soweit mit der "zensur" das man nichtmals verschiedenne ansichten kund tun und disskutieren kann?
> oder ist es einfach nur willkür von den forum freaks das die einfach was nach lust und laune schliessen??




Hallo Dauntless,

es wäre schon sehr hilfreich wenn du uns sagen könntest um was es denn genau geht


----------



## dauntless (10. November 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Hallo Dauntless,
> 
> es wäre schon sehr hilfreich wenn du uns sagen könntest um was es denn genau geht



lest einfach den vorhin geschlossennen treat mit dem "denglisch" ... und auf die mail die ich vorhin dem willkür mod. geschrieben habe habe ich auch noch keine antwort bekommen


----------



## ZAM (10. November 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Ja genau! Die Mods hier handeln nur nach eigenem Ermessen, sie halten sich an keinerlei bestehnden Regeln, und wenn ihnen dein Nick nicht gefällt dann löschen sie einfach deine Posts. Sowieso ist das Buffed Forum mit einem totalitärem Staat gleichzusetzten, bei dem zensiert wird wie man lust hat






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saibot1207 (10. November 2010)

Den hier sollte man weiter verfolgen: der hat Unterhaltungspotenzial


----------



## dauntless (10. November 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Hallo Dauntless,
> 
> es wäre schon sehr hilfreich wenn du uns sagen könntest um was es denn genau geht



tolles beispiel dafür, das die linke hand nicht weiß, was die rechte macht


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2010)

dauntless schrieb:


> lest einfach den vorhin geschlossennen treat mit dem "denglisch" ... und auf die mail die ich vorhin dem willkür mod. geschrieben habe habe ich auch noch keine antwort bekommen



Hm, lass mich raten warum der Thread geschlossen wurde...

Ach ja: Um das eigentliche Anfangsthema ging es gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Reflox (10. November 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er hat nur das Ironiezeichen vergessen Zam, ganz ruhig... Zähl auf 100 und stell ihn dir in einem Tütü vor und es ist wieder gut.


----------



## dauntless (10. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, lass mich raten warum der Thread geschlossen wurde...
> 
> Ach ja: Um das eigentliche Anfangsthema ging es gar nicht mehr.



geht hier jetzt nicht um unsere verschiedennen meinungen sondern ums prinziep..


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2010)

dauntless schrieb:


> tolles beispiel dafür, das die linke hand nicht weiß, was die rechte macht



Was vllt. auch daran liegt, dass jeder Moderator dies freiwillig und ehrenamtlich macht und nicht jeder sofort weiß, was der andere macht. Besonders bei der Größe des Buffed.de-Forums.


----------



## ZAM (10. November 2010)

Zum Eröffnungsposting kann ich aber leider nur folgendes schreiben:

Dieser Link führt zu den Forenregeln, deren Einhaltung jedes Mitglied bei der Anmeldung zustimmt:
http://forum.buffed....s-auf-buffedde/

Darin ist folgendes zu lesen:_*

6.3*_ Solltet Ihr Kritik gegenüber eines Moderators oder eines Administrators haben, so solltet ihr erst das persönliche Gespräch suchen. Sollte dieses zu keiner, für beide Seiten zufriedenstellende Lösung führen, so wendet Euch an den Community-Manager von buffed.de.



Zudem ist das hier gewählte Topic nicht zutreffend. Der Grund wurde genannt. Nimmt Flamerei überhand wird nicht mehr gelöscht sondern der Thread geschlossen.


----------



## dauntless (10. November 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Zum Eröffnungsposting kann ich aber leider nur folgendes schreiben:
> 
> Dieser Link führt zu den Forenregeln, deren Einhaltung jedes Mitglied bei der Anmeldung zustimmt:
> http://forum.buffed....s-auf-buffedde/
> ...



hmmm dummerweise kam ja keine antwort


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Zum Eröffnungsposting kann ich aber leider nur folgendes schreiben:
> 
> Dieser Link führt zu den Forenregeln, deren Einhaltung jedes Mitglied bei der Anmeldung zustimmt:
> http://forum.buffed....s-auf-buffedde/
> ...



Zam Wins. Again.

Aber wie so oft: Kaum einer liest die Forenregeln und denkt sie existieren nicht


----------



## Reflox (10. November 2010)

dauntless schrieb:


> geht hier jetzt nicht um unsere verschiedennen meinungen sondern ums prinziep..



*hustdashustschreibthustmanhustprinziphust*

Wenn ein Mod denkt: "Hm gehört geschlossen" hat es zu 99.99% einen Grund. Die 0.01 Pronzent sind dazu da falls irgendein Mod durch versehentlichem Faceroll einen geschlossen hat.


----------



## ZAM (10. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber wie so oft: Kaum einer liest die Forenregeln und denkt sie existieren nicht



Das ist aber das Problem des Delinquent.


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2010)

dauntless schrieb:


> hmmm dummerweise kam ja keine antwort



Dann schickst du eine Mail/PN an den Community-Manager, in dem Fall ZAM. Außerdem haben die Moderatoren auch noch was anders zu tun und reagieren nicht innerhalb von 30 Minuten auf eine PN/Mail.


----------



## ZAM (10. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann schickst du eine Mail/PN an den Community-Manager, in dem Fall ZAM. Außerdem haben die Moderatoren auch noch was anders zu tun und reagieren nicht innerhalb von 30 Minuten auf eine PN/Mail.



Das ist in dem Fall aber nicht unbedingt notwendig, da der Schließgrund genannt wurde.


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist aber das Problem des Delinquent.



Das stimmt, aber auch das ignorieren einige User. So wie in jeden zweiten Forum... leider.


----------



## Firun (10. November 2010)

Im Endeffekt müsste man diesen Thread hier mindestens Verschieben da er zum Leid aller auch noch im falschen Unterforum eröffnet wurde soviel zur willkür, ich traue mich gerade nur nicht ..nicht das es dann heist er wäre gelöscht worden oder so   

Der andere Thread wurde aus einem mir völlig plausiblen Grund geschlossen, ich verstehe beim besten willen die Aufregung nicht


----------



## dauntless (10. November 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist in dem Fall aber nicht unbedingt notwendig, da der Schließgrund genannt wurde.



schliessungsrgund?? das war nur ne dumme willkürliche ansicht von irgendjemandem.. kein nennenswerter grund


----------



## Lari (10. November 2010)

Ich bin auch gegen die Willkür der Buffed Moderatoren.
Dauernd wird man von bestimmten Leuten ohne ersichtlichen Grund im IRC geslapped


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt müsste man diesen Thread hier mindestens Verschieben da er zum Leid aller auch noch im falschen Unterforum eröffnet wurde soviel zur willkür, ich traue mich gerade nur nicht ..nicht das es dann heist er wäre gelöscht worden oder so
> 
> Der andere Thread wurde aus einem mir völlig plausiblen Grund geschlossen, ich verstehe beim besten willen die Aufregung nicht



Die habe ich schon beim geschlossenen Thread nicht verstanden... 



dauntless schrieb:


> schliessungsrgund?? das war nur ne dumme willkürliche ansicht von irgendjemandem.. kein nennenswerter grund



Eine Ansicht kann nie direkt dumm, sondern lediglich anders sein. Der Grund steht doch da: Flamewar. Achso denglisch...


----------



## ZAM (10. November 2010)

dauntless schrieb:


> schliessungsrgund?? das war nur ne dumme willkürliche ansicht von irgendjemandem.. kein nennenswerter grund



Dann werde ich mal meiner dummen willkürlichen Ansicht nachkommen, vermuten dass du uneinsichtig bleiben willst, und mache hier auch zu. 
Btw. es ist nicht empfehlenswert anschließend das Thema nochmal zu eröffnen oder einen Bezug hierauf.


----------

